
Halfmoon – Front-end framework with a built-in dark mode - pspeter3
https://www.gethalfmoon.com/
======
darkhorse13
Hello HN, I am the author of Halfmoon. I wasn't expecting this post today, but
thanks to pspeter3 for posting it. Really appreciate it. If you have any
questions, I would love to answer them.

~~~
pspeter3
It looked beautiful and I wanted to share it! Do you have any thoughts on how
it should integrate with component frameworks? (Preact, React, Vue, etc...)

~~~
darkhorse13
Thank you! As of right now, I am working on publishing it as an npm package.
Once thats done, I will update the docs and that should hopefully address your
question about using it with React/Vue/Angular etc. So please keep an eye out
on the repository.

~~~
pspeter3
Will do! Is there anything you're looking for help with?

~~~
darkhorse13
Nothing specific, but some people have asked me about UI components for
popular JS frameworks.

------
112
Congrats, clean design! I'll try it. Its not a framework though, it's at most
a library :)

